# Proxy-Server-Einrichtung unter SuSe Linux 7.3



## Arne Buchwald (9. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich werde morgen eine SuSe Linux 7.3 Version bekommen. Jetzt würde mich, bevor ich den Rechner neu partitioniere, interessieren, wie ich unter o.g. Version den "internen" Proxy-Server einrichte.

Danke,


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Januar 2002)

Hat denn noch nie jemand SuSe-Linux als Proxy-Server eingerichtet? Ich frage, weil ich, wenn's nicht klappt, nicht mehr ins INet komme ....


----------



## moth (13. Januar 2002)

also ich kann dir so ziemlich wenig weiterhelfen denk ich, aber versuchs mal mit ner suche nach how tos im inet!!!
wenn du suse 7.3 hast, kannste doch mit der kde in irgendwelchen einstellungen nen proxy, ne firewall usw. mit oberfläche einrichtn!!! guck ma nach!

CYA


----------



## Arne Buchwald (13. Januar 2002)

Hallo moth,

die Sache ist halt, dass ich, wenn's nicht klappt, nicht mehr ins INet komme.

Trotzdem danke!


----------



## nojo (25. Januar 2002)

*proxy*

also DER proxy in linux-suse is squid.
einfach des packet nachinstalln und deinen host in der /etc/squid.conf
freigeben.
das wars schon !


nojo


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Januar 2002)

Proxy-Server kommt jetzt am Wochenende dran. Wird dann hoffentlich klappen.


----------

